# sharing in the south east ?



## karentia (Mar 22, 2008)

help ladies !!!! i live in kent & ive just started enquiring into egg sharing    , ive emailed 11 different egg sharing clinics in the southeast area, so far ive heard bk from 2 . every clinic seems so different regards to cost etc etc ... from what ive read online. So which clinics did all u south east ladies choose and why ? also at the clinic you chose what did u have to pay for ? thanks in advance


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Karentia,
We originally had NHS treatment at Bourn Hall Cambridge and both times we got pregnant so when I decided to egg share they were my first choice. I find this clinic to be very experience, professional and really nice. Their success rates are pretty high. I had all the tests, counselling done which cost roughly £500 but this didn't include HIV, Hep B & C as my own doctor allowed me these on the NHS. All the medication and IVF which included ICSI was free. We decided to grow our embryos to day 5 so we did have to pay an extra £800 for this.
I hope this helps, any other questions let me know I maybe able to help   
Lexig
xxx


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi

i live in kent too i used Bourn hall too i paid £400 thats all inclusive including ICSI i am going back in march to do 2nd egg share feel free to pm me any questions

Tam xxx


----------



## karentia (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks for the replies ladies , crm told me there only charge is £75 **** fee so ive sent there questonaire bk , when i read the info on bourne hall i was understanding it would be £650+??  we shouldnt need ICSI just basic ivf , its all so confusing ! i have big doubts i will be accepted becuase i have inappropriate sinus tachycardia ( basically my heart goes quick) they will probably say no


----------

